# Couple of Jigs I did



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Here's a couple of jigs I painted and wrapped recently. I had the jig heads laying around and decided to rewrap them.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Sorry for the poor camera quality.....


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I like that last one. Looks like cobia candy to me!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I like that last one. Looks like cobia candy to me!


Thanks! I hope to bow up on my first cobia on P'Cola pier this year :thumbup:


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

X2 on the last one! looks great! good luck on your first cobia!


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks guys, it's my second cobia jig that Ive wrapped


----------

